# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Bún chả Hàng Mành, đặc sắc và ngon miệng - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Bún chả Đắc Kim*
> _Địa chỉ: Số 1 Hàng Mành, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bún chả Đắc Kim*


Chắc hẳn chẳng còn nhiều người lạ lẫm với cái tên: bún chả Hàng Mành. Quán bún chả Đắc Kim vốn từ lâu đã tự tạo nên thương hiệu cho mình với hương vị tuyệt vời.





Ban đầu, quán chỉ có một địa điểm ở Hàng Mành, nhưng về sau do nhu cầu của thực khách, quán mở thêm một chi nhánh ở 67 Đường Thành, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Cũng vì thế, mà quán được nhắc tới với cái tên bún chả Hàng Mành nhiều hơn là bún chả Đắc Kim.





Thực đơn của quán gồm:
Bún chả: 60.000 đồng/ suất
Nem cua bể: 30.000 đồng/ đĩa
Có phục vụ đồ uống
 (Thực đơn cập nhật tới ngày 30/08/2012)
Quán mở cửa từ 10h đến 19h hàng ngày. Không gian quán hẹp theo phong cách phố cổ, nhưng bù lại, quán có 5 tầng lầu để phục vụ thực khách một không gian thoải mái nhất có thể.
Giá cả có vẻ không hợp lý lắm cho một suất bún chả đúng không? Nhưng bạn yên tâm, chả ở đây được làm từ cua bể, và một suất ăn thừa sức lấp đầy bất cứ kích thước dạ dày nào. Thậm chí, với hai bạn gái ăn hơi khiêm tốn mà đi cũng nhau thì chỉ cần gọi một suất cũng đã vừa lòng rồi. Tính ra đâu phải là đắt đỏ.





Nếu xem qua bất cứ danh sách những quán ăn đặc sắc ở phố cổ nào, bạn cũng sẽ bắt gặp cái tên Bún chả Hàng Mành trong đó. Với bất cứ ai sinh sống ở Hà Thành, thậm chí cả khách du lịch, bún chả Đắc Kim vẫn là một món ăn không thể bỏ qua.
Quán còn phục vụ gọi về, nếu bạn nào có nhu cầu, hãy liên hệ số điện thoại: 043 828 5022.




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bún chả Đắc Kim*



Nguồn: didau.org
Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## lovetravel

đông khách ghê, chắc là ngon lắm đây

----------


## vn-boom.com

> đông khách ghê, chắc là ngon lắm đây


Nổi tiếng vì ngon nên mới đông đó bác.
Nhìn bát nước là biết ngon rồi, nhiều nơi bán họ ko để ý đến bát nước canh mấy nhìn phát ngán

----------


## Mituot

chà quán này thì hot rồi

----------


## littlegirl

kết nhất bún chả, có dịp phải qua đây mới đc

----------


## rose

oa, quán đông thế

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn qua đã thấy ngon rồi
Bao giờ phải lến đây ăn thử mới được

----------


## lunas2

òa... chảy cả nc miếng, mún ăn tóa

----------


## rose

mọi người ăn thử quán này đi, được lắm đó

----------


## littlelove

có món nem cua bể chưa thử bao giờ, không biết ngon ko nhỉ?

----------

